
Amazon Renames Twitch Prime to Prime Gaming - doppp
https://www.polygon.com/2020/8/10/21361946/amazon-twitch-prime-gaming-new-name-benefits
======
bdz
>For Twitch viewers. Surprise - nothing changes!

It had only good feature, the adless viewing but they removed that last year.
But hey, you don't become the richest man on the planet without a reason

Edit: it was 2018, my bad [https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/20/17761760/twitch-
prime-tur...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/20/17761760/twitch-prime-turbo-
ad-free-benefit-end-over-september-14)

~~~
kevincox
Wait, that seemed like the biggest benefit...

~~~
minhazm
You get ad-less viewing on the one channel you use your Twitch Prime
subscription on. It is also a decent benefit in that you can basically
contribute a small amount of money to your favorite streamer also. If you were
already going to pay for a subscription to someone AND you had Amazon prime,
you basically save $60 a year ($5 per sub * 12 months).

------
mcraiha
Has Amazon provided anything useful to gaming space? They have bought lots of
companies, but their track record in gaming space seems to be very poor.

~~~
rockostrich
Their game studio published its first big game a couple of months ago called
Crucible. It was not good... It basically just ripped off all of the bits of
recent popular games without doing anything new.

They had an MMO called New World scheduled to launch this month but it was
delayed until at least 2021.

~~~
kevincox
Sounds like the AmazonBasics strategy.

------
Urgo
This is just "Twitch Prime" being rebranded to "Prime Gaming". Twitch is
keeping the same name. But I wonder how long until Twitch is also rebranded to
Amazon Gaming?

~~~
cheeze
This will never happen, quote me on it.

Twitch cares a lot about their brand being separate from Amazon. The risk of
being associated too closely with Amazon amongst gamers (who are often quick
to cancel/escalate) is just too high, and twitch has fantastic branding and
(somehow) tons of goodwill from customers.

This only devalues the twitch brand, which stands completely independent of
the Amazon brand just fine

~~~
godzillabrennus
Remember Sunrise before Microsoft bought it?

Big companies do stupid things to non-core product offerings they acquire.

I’m happy for the twitch team getting paid but the writing is on the wall that
Amazon will nuke their hard work.

~~~
basch
Sunrise was acquired as an acquihire, they never indented to have Outlook Mail
and Outlook Calendar.

------
Ductapemaster
As someone who is both new to Twitch and uses it for “alternative” content to
gaming (eg. music streams, cooking classes, etc), I find this rebranding
confusing and poorly timed. Clearly the platform is mostly for gaming, but the
pandemic has highlighted Twitch’s ability to become more than just that. It
works quite well for live music events, whether it be a single artist playing
in their bedroom to 50 people or a full-on live music festival with 30k
viewers. I’ve been attending all manner of these streams for months now, and I
don’t see them ending soon, or even after the pandemic subsides. It’s a
completely new way for artists and producers to engage with audiences. Entire
record labels have multiple weekly streams for their content and communities.

I really hope that Amazon sees the platform for these other uses and makes it
more friendly for other content producers. Clearly there is both a need and
demand for it.

~~~
smileybarry
I agree that Twitch is great for streaming things other than gaming, but the
monthly offerings given with Twitch Prime were always gaming related: skins,
credits, sometimes full games, etc.

The included subscription is pretty much the only "not necessarily gaming"
part about it. Naming it "Gaming Prime" isn't confusing in that context.

------
rmoriz
Prime Gaming will still display ads all the time?

~~~
vorpalhex
Yes, you need to pay extra for Prime Ultra Gold edition or whatever it's
called these days to not see pre-stream ads. Last I checked it was still
impressively expensive.

------
t0mbstone
If Amazon ever builds a highly optimized robot for delivering packages, they
could call it....

Optimus Prime

------
cwhiz
Interesting rebrand.

But why was Doc banned?

~~~
k12sosse
As someone who's been watching this space for a little more than a decade..
this is what I've deduced:

Because Mixer died, twitch didn't need the tentpole any longer,

they don't need to pay out a contract if they ban the streamer,

there's a "council of snowflakes" that can't tell make believe from reality,
and they pegged him with no disclosure to instil fear in all other streamers,
a kind of general deterrence.

Twitch has nowhere to go but down, at this point.

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
That is all speculation. The council you are talking about has no teeth, and
there are many members that aren't "snowflakes."

------
agustif
I misunderstood it, will they rename Twitch next? edited;

~~~
echelon
Why? There was a lot of money made on the sale.

~~~
agustif
Yeah but ego always trumps money, and the re-branding is now not when the sale
was agreed?

~~~
danudey
If I started a company called dan.tv and sold it to Amazon for $970 million in
cash, and then Amazon renamed it to danisastupidasshole.tv I'd be pretty happy
with that deal all in all.

